# Melafix to treat eye infections...



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I got 3 mossy frogs on Thursday and 1 of them has some gunk preventing his eyes from opening and 1 has a cloudy sheen to his eyes. The 3rd is fine. Could this have happend while in transit? It took almost 2 hours to get home from where they came from. Their water is clean and set up correct. 
I read that using a 50% diluted solution of melafix to flush the eyes with might clear it up? Has anyone used that method before?


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey,

I used Melafix to treat my Green Tree Frogs' nose rub once. Although its herbal and not chemical, its VERY strong stuff! But as far as i can remember, it says something like 5ml to 36 litres of water. 

SO.... i would mix some up to that exact ratio and put some in some sort of separate container that you can put your frogs in for an hour or so. Be sure to make the mix in the container very shallow though so that nothing 'bad' happens. Then, i would put the 'infected' frogs in the container with the Melafix/water solution for about an hour. Then, having done that, mix a 50/50 water/melafix solution into a teaspoon or something and then pour it just over the area of your frog that needs treating. Then you can put them back in their enclosure.

I'm assuming that their enclosure is clean and hygienic lol. I don't mean to offend you, it's just to make sure that there is no chance of infection spreading.

!!!AGAIN!!! Please please please make sure that the solution isn't too strong when your bathing the frogs. I made the mistake of doing this once and the results were, well.....not great.

But as long as you do everything well you'll be fine lol :2thumb:

Hope this helped,

Alex.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes it's very clean. The water gets pumped out daily. Do you think it'd work by just swabbing the eyes with the dilute melafix?


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, come to think of it, i would try that first. It would reduce stress, but i'm not sure how effective it would be. Thats not to say that it wont work though lol  I just havn't tried it.

Alex.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, so we have no Melafix at work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmmm not really to be honest as this is the only thing i've ever used :/ There will be dozens of other people on this forum that will know what you can use, but unfortunately i'm not one of them.

Sorry, Alex.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Anything like...










????

If so could need drops from the vet.

Eyeballs hasn't got any worse so i've left it for now but may well need something if it starts up again.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah it's very similar. FFS I've only had them a couple of days  don't want to be shelling out for vets bills so soon! That and we don't have any amphibian vets locally!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's one  tbh I think he's already blind. My own stupid fault for not thoroughly checking them over, the shop was busy though and no cash changed hands, was just swapping some crested geckos for them. Wanted some for so long too.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Apparently they weren't like this before I got them... Could it of come on so soon while in transit?  the third one is fine so I don't know


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's part of Lotte's reply when I sent her the pic above...



> It's likely an ulceration of the eye surface, if you had a very experienced vet they could wash it with fluorescin to highlight the damaged areas and know exactly what you're working with. As it is, I've seen it in a variety of phibs, mossy frogs particularly. We think it's normally just blunt trauma, a badly placed jump wacked him into something!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Both eyes are affected in 2 frogs though. They can still hunt ok and are calling so will just watch them for now. I'm not sure we have a vet expirenced enough to do much! They seem happy in themselves.


----------

